

Profanity and OS projects - should we care? - tuna
http://redmine.ruby-lang.org/issues/5625
Seems like too much free time and the politically correct got its round over the ruby community for good this time. Luckily they are not reading the linux kernel.
======
makecheck
I think a far better action than saying "oh no, swear words" would be to ask:
what code is apparently causing developers to swear and how can it be fixed?

And for what it's worth, when people are offended by mere words I counter with
"I'm offended by censorship", because I am. What is it about certain commonly-
censored materials that makes them so special? Why can't a person just change
the channel or read something else to avoid uncomfortable material? Also, why
are people so much more likely to be angry about swear words (which cause no
demonstrable harm), when things that _do_ cause harm (like wars) are more-or-
less tolerated silently? Makes you wonder.

~~~
tuna
true, code would help there instead of bikeshedding. also it would serve as
guide to anyone following the patch.

------
AndrewDucker
Swear words which are deliberately offensive or pejorative should generally be
avoided.

But there's no reason why flavoursome language can't be used to get across the
developer's feelings about how fucking awful the shit piece of code they've
just had to kludge something into was, and how much they're looking forward to
clearing it up in a later release.

------
eccp
Source code is not only about the implementation, but also about the approach
of the developers to express a solution to a problem. If swearing is part of
that expression, it's OK to me, but I agree that unneccesary swearing, and
being offensive to a certain group or demographic should be avoided at all.

------
deferraz
Lets hope that this douchebag never reads the Linux Kernel source code

~~~
tuna
<http://durak.org/sean/pubs/kfc/> linux kernel fuck count

~~~
deferraz
so much love <3

------
Draconar
such pussies.

------
dextorious
No.

~~~
dextorious
Down-voted, why? For replying succinctly? Does the question merit a larger
reply?

